# Woodworking & craft shows and events…



## Padster

As discussed creating a thread for upcoming shows and events that we may want to visit or to give notice of events that have bitten the dust like this years East Midlands Woodworking Show.

If you can post the show/event name, location, duration, any website, ticket details etc. 

Hopefully we get a few that remain and maybe we can even meet up with fellow members at events!

Regards

Padster


----------



## Wood Workers Workshop

Makers Central at the NEC Birmingham Saturday 30th April and Sunday 1st May.

A mixture of crafts from woodworking, turning, leather craft, CNC and more lots of talks and demo's with a mixture of activities for all the family.

We have been exhibiting at the show since it started in 2018 and are booked for stand A12 this year, hope to see you there.

Cheers Peter









Makers Central - Uniting Creativity


Bringing together nearly 250 makers, crafters and inventors to share their passion for all things creative, Makers Central is the biggest event of the year!




www.makerscentral.co.uk


----------



## Padster

So I have received notification of some shows... I have no affiliation to any of them and am only relaying what I receive in a newsletter so others know and may choose to attend as I've found it hard to find shows myself.

Anyway....


*Weird & Wonderful Wood - 14th & 15th May 2022*
Haughley Park, near Stowmarket, Suffolk

More information about Weird & Wonderful Wood can be found here

*The North of England Woodworking Show - Harrogate*
11th - 13th November 2022

More information on The North of England Woodworking Show here

Regards

Padster


----------



## Nick Laguna UK

Yandles - Laguna and Charnwood open day . Thursday 14th April 2022.
They have a superb new showroom layout now and Charlie Charnwood and myself will be there for our first in-house show together in ages if anyone wants to see things or have any questions we can help with. Special pricing on the day and instore only.






- Yandles


.




www.yandles.co.uk





Cheers,
Nick.


----------



## Doug B

The D & M tool show is back this year The Tool Show at Kempton Park October the 7th - 9th


----------



## pauljhaigh58

Tool fair Harrogate 28-29 April


----------



## Stigmorgan

Doug B said:


> The D & M tool show is back this year The Tool Show at Kempton Park October the 7th - 9th


Yayyyyyyy finally one close enough for me to go to, never managed to get to this before which is a shame as before I took my current caretakers job I lived across the road from Kempton Park


----------



## Jameshow

pauljhaigh58 said:


> Tool fair Harrogate 28-29 April


Where? Showground?? 

Details??


----------



## Thingybob

Anything in the South West ?


----------



## pauljhaigh58

Jameshow said:


> Where? Showground??
> 
> The conference centre


----------



## pauljhaigh58

Toolfair/Pro Builder Live Harrogate 2022 
Yorkshire Event Centre
Great Yorkshire Showground
Harrogate
HG2 8NZ
Sorry


----------



## Doug71

pauljhaigh58 said:


> Tool fair Harrogate 28-29 April



I normally go to Harrogate Toolfair but this year I can't see the usual free bacon sandwich mentioned or Festool on exhibitors list. I do sometimes call in at Fodder on the way past for a Great Yorkshire Breakfast so could manage without the bacon sandwich but does anyone know if Festool is doing Toolfair this time round?


----------



## Gary_S

Wood Workers Workshop said:


> Makers Central at the NEC Birmingham Saturday 30th April and Sunday 1st May.
> 
> A mixture of crafts from woodworking, turning, leather craft, CNC and more lots of talks and demo's with a mixture of activities for all the family.
> 
> We have been exhibiting at the show since it started in 2018 and are booked for stand A12 this year, hope to see you there.
> 
> Cheers Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makers Central - Uniting Creativity
> 
> 
> Bringing together nearly 250 makers, crafters and inventors to share their passion for all things creative, Makers Central is the biggest event of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.makerscentral.co.uk


Will be there next Saturday. I went before C-19. Will be interesting to see how things are this time in comparison.


----------



## Gary_S

Thingybob said:


> Anything in the South West ?


Yandles have been known to have them. Somerset. Had some bad luck with rains and car parks before C-19 but am told that they were good.


----------



## Doug71

I went to Harrogate Toolfair yesterday, wasn't great to be honest, it's aimed more at electricians. 

Vantainer had some good offers on the older style T- loc systainers and there were some good deals on Big Wipes but that was about it.

I very nearly bought a new tool bag from Velocity, lovely quality, Wera also had some nice stuff as always but again I managed to resist.









Tool Bags - Velocity Progear


At Velocity Progear we have years of experience working within the industries we now serve, allowing us to create fresh, innovative lines of tool bags and accessories with a no fuss service.




www.velocity-progear.com





Came home empty handed


----------



## Peter Sefton

Final packing of the van going on here, heading to to Makers Central ready for this weekends show. Lots of new toys on the stand including the new tilting router lift-not even on the website yet!

Hope to see a few of you there, please come over to D10 between Turners Retreat and Dremel and say hello!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Stigmorgan

I'm gutted I'm not going to Makers Central, been wanting to go since it first started but I already have tickets for another event at the end of the month and can't afford to do both


----------



## BucksDad

Peter Sefton said:


> Final packing of the van going on here, heading to to Makers Central ready for this weekends show. Lots of new toys on the stand including the new tilting router lift-not even on the website yet!
> 
> Hope to see a few of you there, please come over to D10 between Turners Retreat and Dremel and say hello!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter



The tilting router lift sounds interesting Peter. Who is it made by? Incra/Jessem or one you've developed for your AUK brand?


----------



## Padster

Peter Sefton said:


> Final packing of the van going on here, heading to to Makers Central ready for this weekends show. Lots of new toys on the stand including the new tilting router lift-not even on the website yet!
> 
> Hope to see a few of you there, please come over to D10 between Turners Retreat and Dremel and say hello!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Will pop along and say Hi! The wife and daughter are coming but they might be distracted elsewhere ;-)

Regards

Padster


----------



## Peter Sefton

BucksDad said:


> The tilting router lift sounds interesting Peter. Who is it made by? Incra/Jessem or one you've developed for your AUK brand?


Hi @BucksDad 

It's made by Marman in Germany and we have couple of spindle options also from Germany-AMB and Mafell.

Should be the website next week.









Router Lift RL3.0 - MarMan Tools


Swivelling router lift RL3.0 for spindle motors with 43 mm clamping neck. Made in Germany! Order now at MaMan Tools.




marman-tools.com





Cheers

Peter


----------



## kinverkid

Peter Sefton said:


> Final packing of the van going on here, heading to to Makers Central ready for this weekends show. Lots of new toys on the stand including the new tilting router lift-not even on the website yet!
> 
> Hope to see a few of you there, please come over to D10 between Turners Retreat and Dremel and say hello!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


See you tomorrow


----------



## Padster

Great to meet with two stalwarts of the forum at Makers Central…. @Peter Sefton & @petermillard. Show seemed a little smaller than last time I went but good time had nonetheles!


----------



## Peter Sefton

Padster said:


> Great to meet with two stalwarts of the forum at Makers Central…. @Peter Sefton & @petermillard. Show seemed a little smaller than last time I went but good time had nonetheles!



Really enjoyed the show, so pleased it a Bank Holiday tomorrow, good to catch up with you and Peter.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TominDales

Padster said:


> *The North of England Woodworking Show - Harrogate*
> 11th - 13th November 2022
> 
> More information on The North of England Woodworking Show here
> 
> Regards
> 
> Padster


Harrogate show - which are the best days? I live near by so can go to any day. Is it worth booking the Friday off work? or are Saturday and Sunday ok too


----------



## Peter Sefton

@TominDales Fridays are usually the busiest day and Sunday the quietest in the past, it may depend whether you like the crowds or would rather talk in depth to exhibitors.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton

Men's Sheds UK are running their Shed Fest show in just a couple of weeks time on Saturday 25th June, opens 9 until 3.30. The show is held at Worcester University Arena, free entry and lunch, best to pre book tickets using the Eventbrite link below.









ShedFest 2022


A chance for Shedders across the UK to




www.eventbrite.co.uk





ShedFest | Shed of the Year 2022 - 

I will be demonstrating router tables at 11.30am and Axminster demonstrating turning at 2.40pm 

Hope to see some faces there.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Richard_C

Neither and event nor a show, but certainly interesting. A bunch of mini shows that make up an event. 

*Cambridge Open Studios,* long running series of artists studio's and workshops opening on one or more of the weekends in July. I noticed in this year's brochure that 7 furniture makers were listed, plus a few wood sculptors etc. If you live in the area it's worth the effort to go. All free.

Here it is online, if you go to 'discover' and put furniture in the search box you will see the 7 makers listed:



https://www.cambridgeopenstudios.co.uk/event/july-open-studios-2022/


----------



## Peter Sefton

All set up for Shed Fest tomorrow in Worcester Uni, hope to see some makers there. You can pre book tickets or just turn up- free entry!









ShedFest | Shed of the Year 2022 -


Saturday 25th June 2022, University of Worcester Arena Looking for information about Shed of the Year? Click here The UK Men’s Sheds Association is pleased to announce that Axminster Tools are the title sponsors of this year’s ShedFest event which takes place on Sat 25th June at Worcester Arena...




menssheds.org.uk











Cheers

Peter


----------



## Stigmorgan

Woohoo, screwfix live is back  always wanted to go but missed it every time, I've booked my free ticket and can't wait to go  





Screwfix Live | | Screwfix


UK’s Largest DIY & Tradeshow. Product demonstrations, offers & deals throughout from the UK's leading suppliers. Hosted by variety of EFL sporting legends.




www.screwfix.com




Anyone else going?


----------



## Peter Sefton

Celebration of Craftsmanship and Design Cheltenham

We used to be quite involved in CCD but a change of ownership and Covid has left us out of touch, it would normally run in the last two weeks of August but I haven't seen anything about it this year, I assume it may have been lost forever unless someone knows otherwise?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Yojevol

Peter Sefton said:


> Celebration of Craftsmanship and Design Cheltenham
> 
> We used to be quite involved in CCD but a change of ownership and Covid has left us out of touch, it would normally run in the last two weeks of August but I haven't seen anything about it this year, I assume it may have been lost forever unless someone knows otherwise?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Now that you're free over the bank holiday you can come to the Deerhurst Flower Festival where I will be exhibiting my clocks in Odda's Chapel.
Brian


----------



## treeturner123

Yojevol said:


> Now that you're free over the bank holiday you can come to the Deerhurst Flower Festival where I will be exhibiting my clocks in Odda's Chapel.
> Brian


I'm expecting to go the Deerhurst over the Bank Holiday. Be lovely to see your clocks. The flowers are always amazing as well

Phil


----------



## Stigmorgan

Was hoping to go to the Oak fair on 27th but since we are still fighting the insurance after my partner getting hit by a lorry and writing our car off we have no way to get there  hopefully we will make it to the Surrey Hills woodfair on Sept 10th


----------



## tim ber

Stigmorgan said:


> Woohoo, screwfix live is back  always wanted to go but missed it every time, I've booked my free ticket and can't wait to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwfix Live | | Screwfix
> 
> 
> UK’s Largest DIY & Tradeshow. Product demonstrations, offers & deals throughout from the UK's leading suppliers. Hosted by variety of EFL sporting legends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.screwfix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going?


Just registered, never been before!


----------



## Stigmorgan

tim ber said:


> Just registered, never been before!


Neither have I, I cant wait


----------



## tim ber

Saving my pocket money to buy some goodies


----------



## tim ber

Miles (MTMC) Tool Show 2022 9/10 September in Yeovil


----------



## treeturner123

Anyone in the Gloucester or surrounding area might like to trot across to the Frampton Country Fair this Sunday 11th Sept. A really great semi agricultural, semi craft fair. The Gloucestershire Woodturners have a stand and I will be one of the demonstrators. There are other tents with a wide range of craft and others inc local food producers.

Phil


----------



## clogs

Oh you lucky people....^Tommy Trinder, I believe).....
nothing ever like that happens here....my loss......
been promising to go to a few wood shows plus a m/cycle parts show near Stoke....
guess I'll have to save up some more.....it's the time away from home thats the trouble....


----------



## Peter Sefton

Have been a longtime demonstrator and exhibitor at the Harrogate show but won't be attending this year, hope all goes well for those who are visiting or working there next month.

Cheers

Peter


----------

